#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Top engineering colleges in haryana | Best Btech/BE colleges in haryana

## raymayank

*List of Top & Best 10 Engineering Colleges in Haryana
*NIT KURUKSHETRA
YMCA INSTITUTE OF ENGG, FARIDABAD
DEEN BANDHU CHHOTU RAM UNIV. OF SC. AND TECH, MURTHAL, SONIPAT
GURU JAMBHESHWAR UNIVERSITY OF SCIENCE AND TECHNOLOGY, HISAR
UNIVERSITY INSTT. OF ENGG. AND TECH, KURUKSHETRA UNIVERSITY, KURUKSHETRA
DRONACHARYA COLLEGE OF ENGG. &TECH. , GURGAON
UNIVERSITY INSTT. OF ENGG. AND TECH. ROHTAK UNIVERSITY , ROHTAK
LINGYA'S UNIV. ,FARIDABAD
SETH JAIPRAKASH MUKANDLAL INST. OF ENGG AND TECH, RADAUR, YAMUNANAGAR
TECHNOLOGICAL INSTT. OF TEXTILES AND SCIENCES, BIRLA COLONY, BHIWANI*Details of Top 10 Engineering Colleges in Haryana:*

*1.) NIT KURUKSHETRA
**Year of Establishment:* 1963.

*Affiliation:* ​Deemed Government Institute.

*Courses:*
Civil EngineeringComputer EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringMechanical EngineeringIndustrial Engineering And ManagementInformation Technology*Fee Structure:*
* A) Payable at the time of first enrolment only*


*B.Tech. (Rs.)*
*M.Tech (Rs.)*

 Institute Caution money (Refundable)
4000/-
5000/-

 Hostel Caution money (Refundable)
1500/-
1500/-

 Hostel Watch and Ward Expenses
 (Non Refundable)
 2000/-
2000/-

 Mess Advance (Adjustable)
5000/-
5000/-

* Total*
             12500/-
             13500/-




* B) Annual Charges*


*B.Tech. (Rs.)*
*M.Tech (Rs.)*

 Tuition Fee (In two installments)
12000/-
15000/-

 Contribution towards Corpus Fund
 (At the time of Ist yr admission only)
16000/-
  8000/-

 Student Related Activity Fee
 (In two installments)
        5900/- PA
        5900/- PA

 Alumni Association Contribution
 (In two installments)
   500/-
    500/-






* B.Tech.(Rs.)*
 *M.Tech (Rs.)*

* DASA**    Tuition Fee
US $ 4000 PA**
--

* SAARC**  Tuition Fee
US $ 2000 PA**
--




   *Fee structure as approved by the Govt. of India.

   **Other funds as applicable to the other students.




 Hostel Rent including furniture fan rent and water charges (in two installments)

 For a Single-seated room *:* 
 Hostel Rent
6000/- PA
6000/- PA

 For a Double-seated room *:
*Hostel rent
4000/- PA
4000/- PA

 For a Triple seated room *:*
 Hostel rent
2000/- PA
2000/- PA





*Placement:*

*Address:* Nodal Officer Website , Centre of Computing & Networking, National Institute of Technology, Kurukshetra  136119, Haryana (India).





  Similar Threads: Top engineering colleges in arunachal pradesh | Best Btech/BE colleges in arunachal p Top engineering colleges in maharashtra | Best Btech/BE colleges in maharashta Top engineering colleges in goa | Best Btech/BE colleges in goa Top engineering colleges in andhra prades | Best Btech/BE colleges in andhra pradesh

----------


## raymayank

*2.) YMCA INSTITUTE OF ENGG., FARIDABAD
**
**Year of Establishment:* 1969.

*Affiliation:* In 1996, State Govt. of Haryana took complete control of the Institute and upgraded it to university status in Dec.

*Courses:*
Computer ScienceInformation TechnologyElectronics & Instrumentation ControlElectronics & Communication EngineeringElectrical EngineeringMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:*
Annual Fee 45,000/-

*Placement:*
Y.M.C.A.I.E has always received great response from the industry for the placements of its students. Despite the global slowdown during the last year , a large number of companies have visited the institute for campus recruitment .The institute is grateful to the industries for the confidence they have shown in the students of the institute.


*Address:*  NH-2, Sector-6, Mathura Road, Faridabad- 121006, Haryana (INDIA)

----------


## raymayank

*3.) DEEN BANDHU CHHOTU RAM UNIV. OF SC. AND TECH, MURTHAL, SONIPAT
**
**Year of Establishment:* 2006.

*Affiliation:* Autonomous University.

*Courses:*
Electrical Engineering
Electronics and Communication Engineering
Computer Science and Engineering
Mechanical Engineering
Civil Engineering
Bio-Medical Engineering
Bio-Technology
Chemical Engineering
Architecture*Fee Structure:*
*A*
*B*
*C*
*D*
*E*
*F*
*G*

*S. No.*
*Nature of fee/fund payable*
*B. Tech./B. Arch.*
*M. Tech.*
*M. B. A./M. Arch.*
*M. Sc. (Physics, Chemistry, Mathematics & Bio-informatics)*
*M.A. English*



*Hostler*
*Day Scholar*
*Hostler*
*Day Scholar*
*Hostler*
*Day Scholar*
*Hostler*
*Day Scholar*
*Hostler*
*Day Scholar*

*1.*
*University Fee*
*Rs. 23250/-*
*Rs. 23250/-*
*Rs. 27250/-*
*Rs. 27250/-*
*Rs. 24250/-*
*Rs. 24250/-*
*Rs.  9000/-*
*Rs. 9000/-*
*Rs. 5600/-*
*Rs. 5600/-*

*2.*
*Student Fund Charges*
*Rs. 3350/-*
*Rs. 3350/*
*Rs. 3350/-*
*Rs. 3350/*
*Rs. 3350/-*
*Rs. 3350/*
*Rs. 3350/-*
*Rs. 3350/*
*Rs. 2600*
*Rs. 2600/-*

*3.*
*Hostel Fees*
*Rs. 3000/-**(Single Student)*
*---*
*Rs. 3000/-**(Single Student)*
*---*
*Rs. 3000/-**(Single Student)*
*---*
*Rs. 3000/-**(Single Student)*
*---*
*Rs. 3000/- (Single Student)*
*---*

*Grand Total*
*Rs. 29600/-*
*Rs. 26600/-*
*Rs. 33600/-*
*Rs. 30600/-*
*Rs. 30600/-*
*Rs. 27600/-*
*Rs. 15350/-*
*Rs. 12350/-*
*Rs. 11200/-*
*Rs. 8200/-*



*Placement:*
*Sr. No.*
*Name of the Industry*
*No. of eligible & selected students*
 *Total*
 *Salary/ annum (Rs. In lacs)*

*CSE*
*EE*
*ECE*
*ME*
*CHE*
*BT*
*BM*
*M.Tech/ MBA/MSc/Arch*


*HONDA Motorcycles & Scooters*
_
_
_
02
_
_
_
_
02



*TATA CONSULTANCY**SERVICES*
52
23
40
08
06
04
03
CSE- 10, EE(IC)-01, ECE(04),ME (01)
152
3.16 & 3.31


*Samsung Engineering India Ltd.*
_
_
_
_
_
_
_
EE

4.06


*Open Solutions Software Services Pvt. Ltd.*
01
_
_
_
_
_
_
CSE-01
02
6.00


*ISGEC Heavy Engineering Ltd.*
_
_
_
02
_
_
_
_
02
4.03


*Army*
_
_
_
_
_
_
_
_




*ERICSSON*
07

12




CSE-01, ECE-01
21
3.52


*ROOMAN Tech.*











*Total*
*60/1**
*23*
*52*
*12*
*06*
*04*
*03*
*19/1**
*179*



*Address:* 50th K.M. Stone, N.H. 1, Murthal (Sonepat), Haryana-131039, India

----------


## raymayank

*4.) GURU JAMBHESHWAR UNIVERSITY OF SCIENCE AND TECHNOLOGY, HISAR
**
**Year of Establishment:* 1995.

*Affiliation:* Autonomous University.

*Courses:*
B. Tech. (Bio-Medical Engineering)B. Tech. (Computer Sc. & Engineering)B. Tech. (Electronics & Communication Engineering)B. Tech. (Information Technology)B. Tech. (Mechanical Engineering)B. Tech. (Printing Technology)B. Tech. (Food Engineering)B. Tech. (Printing & Packaging Technology)*Fee Structure:*
*Name of the courses*
*Nature of Fee / Fund payable*

*Admission/
Continuation Fee*
*Development Fund*
*Tuition Fee*
*Exam. Fee*
*Other Charges*
*TOTAL fee
Per Annum*

A
All Courses including M.Sc. Bio -Tech
(Non-Self Finance) (except B to J)
500
4000
3500
1500
7500
17000

B
All B.Tech. Courses
500
7000
30000
1500
11000
50000

C
B. Pharmacy
500
7000
7000
1500
19000
35000

D
Master of Pharmaceutical Sciences
500
9000
41000
2500
17000
70000

E
Master of Physiotherapy
500
3000
40000
2500
11000
57000

F
Bachelor of Physiotherapy
500
2000
18000
1500
8000
30000

G
M.Tech. (Comp. Sc. & Engineering)
M.Tech. (Env. Sc. & Engineering)
M.Tech. (Electronics & Communication Engg.)
M.Tech. (Mechanical Engineering)
M.Tech. (Printing Technology)
M.Tech. (Nano Sc. & Technology)
M.Tech. (Optical Engineering)
M.Tech. (Food Engineering) and
M.Sc. Bio-tech. (Self Financing Scheme)
500
8000
10000
2500
29000
50000

H
M.Sc. Microbiology
500
3000
5000
2500
14000
25000

I
MCA
500
7000
10000
2500
20000
40000

J
M.Tech. Geo-Informatics
500
6000
40000
2500
11000
60000



*Placement:*
Guru Jambheshwar University of Science & Technology, Hisar is one of the premier education centres of the region. The University is being assisted by TEQIP Project of World Bank, UGC-SAP, DST-FIST, DBT, New Delhi, DRDO and DAE-BRNS, Mumbai etc. We are trying to develop trained Human Resource by providing education in Non-conventional and highly job oriented disciplines. The University was recognized by the UGC under section 2(f) within 15 months of its coming into being. In a short span of 14 years of its existence, it has earned recognition from all concerned, be it Government, Industry, Academic Community or even society at large. NAAC, an autonomous statutory body has re-accredited this University with 'A' grade.

The Training & Placement Cell takes care of training and campus placements for the students. The Cell is equipped with appropriate infrastructure to execute the placement process. Arrangements for Pre-Placements talks, written tests, group discussions, interviews etc are handled by the staff at the office in coordination with the respective departments. The Placement activities are handled by the Placement Cell, which includes final year students from different departments under the guidance of Head, Training and Placement. Every Department has a T&P Committee, consisting of Chairman of the department, a teacher as T&P advisor and 2-3 students volunteers. There is one T&P council headed by Vice-Chancellor.

Training and Placement Cell keep a liaison with the potential industries and provide necessary guidance to the students. The Cell facilitates arranging on-campus placements of students in various industries, makes arrangements for students to participate in off-campus drives organized at various institutions/industries. Industrial training, an essential component of engineering courses is a part of curriculum. The cell provides assistance in arranging training of students in concerned industries, which helps them in getting placements towards the completion of their courses. In this regard the T&P cell has contacted many industries for on job training of students and has succeeded in arranging on job summer training for the students. The Training & Placement Cell also arrange lectures from professionals to improve soft skills of the students. The objective of the event is to check the students across various disciplines such as general awareness, reasoning, communication skills and behavioral traits.

*Address:* Hisar  125001, Haryana (India).

----------


## raymayank

*5.) UNIVERSITY INSTT. OF ENGG. AND TECH, KURUKSHETRA UNIVERSITY, KURUKSHETRA
**
**Year of Establishment: * 2004.

*Affiliation:* Autonomous University.

*Courses:*
Elect. & Comm.Engg.Comp. Sci & Engg.Mechanical Engg.Bio-Tech. Engg.*Fee Structure:*
RS50000/- Per Year.

*Placement:*
University Institute of Engg. & Technology (UIET) was established by Kurukshetra University in 2004 in the Univ. Campus as Centre of Excellence to provide quality education in selected Engg. Disciplines at Under-graduate and Post-graduate levels. At the start of Institute in 2004 admissions for B.Tech. were made in three branches namely Electronics & Communication, Computer Science & Engg. & Bio-Technology . The first batch of passed out students in 2007-08 were placed in reputed companies with pay package of upto Rs. 4.5 lacs per annum. 83% students of ECE deptt., 82% students of CSE Deptt. and 54% students of Bio-Tech. Deptt were successfully placed. The college has signed MOUs with highly reputed organizations such as CSIO, CEERI Pilani and also has setup its own training and placement cell for the summer training of the students in countries leading R&D centres and reputed industries firms like DRDO, NDRI, HAU, Siemens, IBM, BHEL, PAU, BSNL, HCL, NTPC, Reliance, Airtel etc.

*Address:* Kurukshetra, Haryana, Pin Code : 136119, India.

----------


## raymayank

*6.) DRONACHARYA COLLEGE OF ENGG. & TECH., GURGAON
**
**Year of Establishment:* 1998.

*Affiliation:* Maharishi Dayanand University, Rohtak.

*Courses:*
Computer Science EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectronics & comm.EngineeringMechanical EngineeringBio.Medical EngineeringCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:*
Tution Fee RS46000/- Per Year.

*Placement:*
Year of passing
Total no. of
students passed
Interested for placement
Students 
Placed
No. of companies that conducted campus





*2009*
363
296
261
39

*2010*
346
280
200
79

*2011*
468
326
170
55

*2012*
435
213
114
62

*2013*
424
217
10
9




*
Address:* Plot no. 76 P, Part  III, Sector  5, Gurgaon, Haryana  122001.

----------


## raymayank

*7.) UNIVERSITY INSTT. OF ENGG. AND TECH. ROHTAK UNIVERSITY , ROHTAK
**
**Year of Establishment:* 2005.

*Affiliation:* Maharshi Dayanand University, Rohtak.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringBio-TechnologyMechanical EngineeringElectrical EngineeringCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:*
Total Fee RS17525/- Per Year.

*Placement:*
Welcome to the website of Placement Cell, UIET, MDU, Rohtak. This site provides all the necessary information that any prospective employer would look for. The range of information covers a brief introduction about the Institute and its broad spectrum of activities, various academic programmes, environment and facilities to the students, profile of the current batches of students in different programmes and placement procedure.

University Institute Of Engineering & Technology, Rohtak is one of the premier education centers of the region. We are trying to develop trained Human Resource by providing education in Non-conventional and highly job oriented disciplines. The Institute is AICTE approved and the university was recognized by the UGC under section 2(f). NAAC, an autonomous statutory body has re-accredited this University with 'B++' grade.

The Training & Placement Cell takes care of training and campus placements for the students. The Cell is equipped with appropriate infrastructure to execute the placement process. Arrangements for Pre-Placements talks, written tests, group discussions, interviews etc. are handled by the staff at the office in coordination with the respective departments. The Placement activities are handled by the Placement Cell, which includes final year students from different departments under the guidance of Training & Placement Officer. The institute has a Training & Placement Committee, consisting of Dean& Director of the institute, a teacher from each department as the Training & Placement Advisor and 6 student volunteers.

Training and Placement Cell keep a liaison with the potential industries and provide necessary guidance to the students. The Cell facilitates arranging on-campus placements of students in various industries, makes arrangements for students to participate in off-campus drives organized at various institutions/industries. Industrial training, an essential component of engineering courses is a part of curriculum. The cell provides assistance in arranging training of students in concerned industries, which helps them in getting placements towards the completion of their courses. In this regard the T&P cell has contacted many industries for on job training of students and has succeeded in arranging on job summer training for the students. The Training & Placement Cell also arrange lectures from professionals to improve soft skills of the students. The objective of the event is to check the students across various disciplines such as general awareness, reasoning, communication skills and behavioral traits.

*Address:* Maharshi Dayanand University Gate No. 1, Near Delhi By-Pass, Rohtak-124001, Haryana.

----------


## raymayank

*8.) LINGYA'S UNIVIVERSITY ,FARIDABAD
**
**Year of Establishment:* 1998.

*Affiliation:* Autonomous University.

*Courses:*
Civil EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectrical EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringInformation Technology*Fee Structure:*
Total Fee RS135500/- Per Year.

*Placement:*
Some of the companies where our students are placed through Campus Interviews







*Address:* Nachauli, Jasana Road, Old Faridabad, Faridabad-121002.

----------


## raymayank

*9.) SETH JAI PRAKASH MUKANDLAL INST. OF ENGG AND TECH, RADAUR, YAMUNANAGAR
**
**Year of Establishment:* 1995.

*Affiliation:* Kurukshetra University.

*Courses:*
Electro. & Comm. Engg.Electrical Engg.Computer Engg.Applied Electronics & Instrumentation Engg.Chemical Engg.Mechanical EnggInformation TechnologyBio Technology*Fee Structure:*


T.Fee
39000
39000
39000
39000

D.F
10000
10000
10000
10000

*Additional charges (Generator,internet(Wi-Fi),book Bank,EDP,etc.)*
2000
2000
2000
2000

Security
2000
Nil
Nil
Nil

A.F
1510
1510
1510
1510

U.Dues
1280
580
580
580

U.Exam Fee
2000
2000
2000
2000

A.C
100
100
100
100

W.Cell
10
10
10
10

Univ Alumni Fee
100
Nil
Nil
Nil

Anti Ragging Fee
55
55
55
55

Red Cross Fee
60
60
60
60

*Total*
58115
55315
55315
55315




*Placement:* 
*S. No.*
*Year*
*Name of the Company/Industry*
*Number of Students Placed*

*1.*
*2011-2012*
TCS, New Delhi
183

NIIT Technologies
2

Ceasefire Industries Limited
3

Sasken Technologies
2

Syntel Services Pvt. Ltd., Pune
4

SML ISUZU Ltd., Ropar
2

Aon Hewitt
1

Libsys Limited
3

ICICI Bank Ltd.
13

Fairdeal Imports Pvt. Ltd., Pune
2

L & T Infotech
1

Microsoft India (R & D) Pvt. Ltd., Hyderabad
1

Royal Bank of Scotland
2

Relaxo Group, Bahadurgarh
8

Jamna Auto Industries Limited, Yamuna Nagar
7

HCL Infosystems Ltd., Noida
1

*Total*
*235*



*Address:* Chota Bans, Radaur-135133 (Distt. Yamuna Nagar) Haryana.

----------


## raymayank

*10.) TECHNOLOGICAL INSTT. OF TEXTILES AND SCIENCES, BIRLA COLONY, BHIWANI
**
**Year of Establishment:* 1943.

*Affiliation:* Maharishi Dayanand University Rohtak.

*Courses:*
Bachelor of Technology in Textile TechnologyBachelor of Technology In Textile ChemistryBachelor of Technology in Computer EngineeringBachelor of Technology in Electronics and InstrumentationBachelor of Technology in Electronics and CommunicationBachelor of Technology in Information TechnologyBachelor of Technology in Fashion and Apparel*Fee Structure:*
*Course*
*Tuition Fee*
*Dev Fund*
*Total*

*B.TECH*
*55,000*
*15,000*
*70,000*



*Placement:*
Institute has 100% campus placements in Textiles and around 85% in all other branches from its inception. Prominent textile companies visit campus each year and recruit students for various roles. Various companies in textile field like Vardhman, Arvind mills, Ashima mills, Voltas, Huntsman international, Trident Ltd., JCT, Dystar, Must garments, Nahar Fabrics, OCL, Raymonds to name a few visit every year. From other field companies are like Tech Mahindra, TCS, HCL, Infosys, Honeywell, Birlasoft, Quark, Oracle Financial to name a few.

*Address:* Birla Colony Bhiwani-127021(Haryana-India).

----------

